# Man With 70 Exotic Snakes Pretends To Be Pet Adopter On Craiglist Instead Feeds Pets



## News Bot (Apr 27, 2011)

There's no question that Craigslist is cluttered with strange things and strange people, but this story may just take the cake. 

*Published On:* 26-Apr-11 11:39 AM
*Source:* digg

*Go to digg Page*


----------



## killimike (Apr 27, 2011)

Now that is an unclear bit of reporting. They make it sound like he is suss in several ways, snakes in the trailer, cash etc, but the only charges are cruelty ones, and are they only for feeding cats and dogs? If that's the case, it sounds like a anti-snake beat up really.

As if mice are the natural food of burmese pythons....


----------

